# Day 9, First DNP cycle



## RedsRearDelt (Aug 18, 2018)

The first 7 days I lost a total of 10lbs but the scale hasn't moved the last two days.  Seems weird to me. 

Been a pretty easy cycle. 250mg I get hot and I'm lethargic. I haven't hit the gym at all but I probably could. Figured a small break might be good for me anyway. Been eating at a slight deficit, around 200 below maintenance (but I'm getting some hard carb cravings) I get real hot after eating, especially after eating carbs. So all these things make me think it's legit. But I haven't lost a pound in a couple of days.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 18, 2018)

the real loss comes after you stop.  You're retaining water.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 18, 2018)

Eat less food.


----------



## RedsRearDelt (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok. Should 400 below maintenance work? Any below that over an extended period (a week or more) my wife gets real moody. (Ok, it might be me that gets moody but I sure act like it's her fault) 

Ive read a lot where people were eating at a surplus and still losing weight.  Like my momma use to say,  don't believe eveything you read on the internet,  of course,  that was before she started to believe eveything she read on the internet. 

Anyway,  i'll widen my deficit after tomorrow (Tomorrow's my birthday and I'm eating cake)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2018)

RedsRearDelt said:


> Ok. Should 400 below maintenance work? Any below that over an extended period (a week or more) my wife gets real moody. (Ok, it might be me that gets moody but I sure act like it's her fault)
> 
> Ive read a lot where people were eating at a surplus and still losing weight.  Like my momma use to say,  don't believe eveything you read on the internet,  of course,  that was before she started to believe eveything she read on the internet.
> 
> Anyway,  i'll widen my deficit after tomorrow (Tomorrow's my birthday and I'm eating cake)



You can still eat the cake. Just don't eat too much earlier in the day to balance out the cals.

Spongy coined the phrase but I echo it...

"DNP + cake = results"


----------



## Spongy (Aug 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can still eat the cake. Just don't eat too much earlier in the day to balance out the cals.
> 
> Spongy coined the phrase but I echo it...
> 
> "DNP + cake = results"



I ****ing love cake.  I ate damn near one full cake a day on that dnp run.  I was miserably hot, but so worth it.  Great results too surprisingly lol.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 19, 2018)

I typically lose a few pounds the 1st couple days and then i end up retaining so much darn water im legit 3-5lbs heavier after about a week than what i started out at. run it for a few more days (i run 500 crystal or 600 powder - less sides for me on powder), and once i start to feel like i cant stay awake from lethargy and workouts suffer tremendously, also get huge food cravings towards day 12-14 and then i come off. water starts to come off and you see the real end results


----------



## RedsRearDelt (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok, cool.  I find it surprising that im retaining water. I don't sweat this much on tren. My wife thought I wet the bed last night.  But I believe you guys.  I was originally going to do a three week cycle but I might push it to four weeks. Thanks for all the chill responses to my questions. A lot of forums get weird when you mention DNP


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2018)

RedsRearDelt said:


> Ok, cool.  I find it surprising that im retaining water. I don't sweat this much on tren. My wife thought I wet the bed last night.  But I believe you guys.  I was originally going to do a three week cycle but I might push it to four weeks. Thanks for all the chill responses to my questions. A lot of forums get weird when you mention DNP



Good folks here Red and you came in with the right attitude and sense of humor. Good luck on ur cycle.


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 19, 2018)

the last full run i did i had 10 lbs of water that didnt fully come off until 8 days after i fully stopped


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 20, 2018)

RedsRearDelt said:


> Ok, cool.  I find it surprising that im retaining water. I don't sweat this much on tren. My wife thought I wet the bed last night.  But I believe you guys.  I was originally going to do a three week cycle but I might push it to four weeks. Thanks for all the chill responses to my questions. A lot of forums get weird when you mention DNP



most people will retain water due to the heat. there should be a thread sticky thats a pretty darn good read in here with a lot in it that is some great advice. 4wks on DNP!? phew.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 20, 2018)

Out of curiosity....does DNP make you feel jittery and all that like a caffeine overdose?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 20, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Out of curiosity....does DNP make you feel jittery and all that like a caffeine overdose?


The opposite. It rapidly depletes glycogen and can make you feel pretty lethargic if the dose is out of control. One of many reasons why reducing training volume while you use it is a good idea.

If you overdose then chances are high that you will be dead pretty soon. And we're not talking a nice, peaceful death either.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 20, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The opposite. It rapidly depletes glycogen and can make you feel pretty lethargic if the dose is out of control. One of many reasons why reducing training volume while you use it is a good idea.
> 
> If you overdose then chances are high that you will be dead pretty soon. And we're not talking a nice, peaceful death either.


Thanks Zilla for that overly graphic response lol

If I did decide to move forward with it I was thinking of starting with 200mg and see how things go from there, two week run with topping out at 400mg if possible on the second week.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 20, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Thanks Zilla for that overly graphic response lol
> If I did decide to move forward with it I was thinking of starting with 200mg and see how things go from there, two week run with topping out at 400mg if possible on the second week.


Sounds like a solid plan. Ideally, you want to increase the dose in smaller increments, rather than having to double up from 200>400, but that's a supply issue.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 20, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Sounds like a solid plan. Ideally, you want to increase the dose in smaller increments, rather than having to double up from 200>400, but that's a supply issue.


Thanks Zilla.

Op, sorry for junking up your thread, as you were.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 21, 2018)

Def no caffeine effect. zilla got you covered for sure. makes you lethargic. ironically tho, i dont notice a single difference in my WOs until about day 10. strength maintains till then with no effect at all on any lifts, but around day 10... yeah it sucks. most people will run a caffeine pill with it before the workout to combat some lethargy. i legit slept all weekend while watching the LLWS...dont judge


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 4, 2018)

RedsRearDelt said:


> The first 7 days I lost a total of 10lbs but the scale hasn't moved the last two days.  Seems weird to me.
> 
> Been a pretty easy cycle. 250mg I get hot and I'm lethargic. I haven't hit the gym at all but I probably could. Figured a small break might be good for me anyway. Been eating at a slight deficit, around 200 below maintenance (but I'm getting some hard carb cravings) I get real hot after eating, especially after eating carbs. So all these things make me think it's legit. But I haven't lost a pound in a couple of days.



Just saw this thread and made an account. 
where do you even get dnp??
i bought some from fertilizer club and have been doing 200mg for the best 4 days. I don’t feel anything. I haven’t weighed myself but don’t feel like I have less fat.
i see some others selling capsules but the price is ****ing ridiculous, 2 dollars for 200mg when it’s about that much for a kilo in China or only 23 dolllars from chemical companies in the us for a kilo.


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2018)

Archimedes said:


> Just saw this thread and made an account.
> where do you even get dnp??
> i bought some from fertilizer club and have been doing 200mg for the best 4 days. I don’t feel anything. I haven’t weighed myself but don’t feel like I have less fat.
> i see some others selling capsules but the price is ****ing ridiculous, 2 dollars for 200mg when it’s about that much for a kilo in China or only 23 dolllars from chemical companies in the us for a kilo.



Why don't you buy a kilo then and cap it yourself?


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why don't you buy a kilo then and cap it yourself?


 Buy a kilo and just snort lines could work


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 4, 2018)

^^^ lolz prob be snorthing fertilizer. china will advertise anything for a $1. if only it were really $23/kilo.


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why don't you buy a kilo then and cap it yourself?


Because all of those companies require you to be associated with a company or university and get a request/permission from them.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2018)

Archimedes said:


> Because all of those companies require you to be associated with a company or university and get a request/permission from them.


 Can’t see a Chinese company giving a shit that your associated with a university or a company. I doubt the underground labs making there own caps are associated with legit company’s or university’s


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 4, 2018)

Trump said:


> Can’t see a Chinese company giving a shit that your associated with a university or a company. I doubt the underground labs making there own caps are associated with legit company’s or university’s


I’m talking about legitimate companies that sell in the USA. 
How do I know what I’m getting from China is real?


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2018)

Archimedes said:


> Just saw this thread and made an account.
> where do you even get dnp??
> i bought some from fertilizer club and have been doing 200mg for the best 4 days. I don’t feel anything. I haven’t weighed myself but don’t feel like I have less fat.
> i see some others selling capsules but the price is ****ing ridiculous, 2 dollars for 200mg when it’s about that much for a kilo in China or only 23 dolllars from chemical companies in the us for a kilo.



 Err you didn’t say either way reads like you have checked both


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 5, 2018)

Trump said:


> Err you didn’t say either way reads like you have checked both


What do you mean?


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 6, 2018)

An update.
ive gone up to 400 and I’m feeling the effects. Heat and sweating and definite water retention.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Sep 23, 2018)

I still haven't seen a thread where you get a complete update from start to end. It makes my brain come to the only morbid conclusion. End. The end.

Seriously. Make us poor people happy with your complete cycle. Why leave us hanging? I cant find this damn chem so rather be happy reading experiences but nope, I dont get that either.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 23, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> I still haven't seen a thread where you get a complete update from start to end. It makes my brain come to the only morbid conclusion. End. The end.
> 
> Seriously. Make us poor people happy with your complete cycle. Why leave us hanging? I cant find this damn chem so rather be happy reading experiences but nope, I dont get that either.



gtfoh with ur bitching and whining jesus christ


----------



## Trump (Sep 23, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> I still haven't seen a thread where you get a complete update from start to end. It makes my brain come to the only morbid conclusion. End. The end.
> 
> Seriously. Make us poor people happy with your complete cycle. Why leave us hanging? I cant find this damn chem so rather be happy reading experiences but nope, I dont get that either.


 I personally have done a complete thread not too long ago and was so in-depth I bored the forum to death. So your full of shite


----------



## HijackedMyself (Sep 28, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> gtfoh with ur bitching and whining jesus christ



Feeling blue?



Trump said:


> I personally have done a complete thread not too long ago and was so in-depth I bored the forum to death. So your full of shite



hmm sorry uncle Trump. I am not sure how I missed but I will get right to it.

I like to learn and increase my knowledge. I like reading about DNP. Makes me feel like a kid who received a new toy. EXCITED! Sorry if you feel that I am full of it.


----------



## ShiftieGears (Oct 20, 2018)

Water replaces fat in the cells for a short time when you’re experiencing rapid fat loss.  Still losing fat even though the scale isn’t moving. It’ll drop off on its own or more rapidly with certain triggers. Hard cardio or a night drinking does it for me... no alcohol on DNP though.


----------

